# Opening of ports for torrent downloads...Here is a gud website



## kirangp (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought I wud create a new thread itself for this problem.Many people who r using older versions wont even be knowing that ports have to be opened up for downloading through torrents.I use Bitcomet.Only in 0.83 or .84 bitcomet shows that the ports are not opened..It might show in other torrent s/w.
       Any torrent uses just one port for listening i.e. all remote connections happen through this port.If the ports are not open then the download speed is pathetic for low seeds...For ex if there are 5-10 seeds & 60-70 leechers,then w/o port opened I used to get speed around 5-10 KBps & it used to take a long time to reach 10 KBps..And all seeders & leechers wont be detected also.But after I opened the port I get around 28-32 constant speed with the same amount of seeds & leechers
        Anywayz enuf of my lecture...Just go to www.portforward.com
Just click on ur modem or router...Voila a nice tutorial loads..Just follow as told & no cursing for speeds..Even better is that the tutorial lets u input ur own ip address,ports etc in its webpage so that the tutorial feels like it is for ur own comp(nice feature I guess)..U can even configure just bitcomet,utorrent etc in s/w firewalls so that only a single program can access the required port not any other program....Try out & see..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2007)

now i am getting 31-33 kbps...

by doing the above step how much increase can i get ....

for example i can download 150 mb per hour...

wht is ur estimate by doing this trick or whtever????

thnks for the link...it really good but without any hard evidence of improved speed i am not gona do those things...

any way thanks


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I dont think you can forward ports with dynamic ip. You need to use static ip for that.
> uTorrent provides a link to that website, so all uTorrent users should be aware of it. uTorrent always gives some warning message and asks me to forward ports using that website, but I couldnt find a way to get it work with dynamic ip address. But, then even without forwarding ports I do get 30kBps download speed if enough peers and seeders are there.
> naveen_reloaded, the download speed is limited by your internet connection and avaibility of seeders and peers.



If you have a router then you can portforward. ISP like BSNL and Sify do not block the ports. Sify blocked the ports before now they do not.

If you have bsnl or airtel you can portforward. If you do not have a router then you ask them to open the ports.


----------



## kirangp (Feb 23, 2007)

@ Indyan
See dynamic ip is given by BSNL for their own purpose...But the IP address u set in Network Settings Properties is the one which is used for port forwarding not the BSNL given IP(I am assuming u r using BSNL)...ANd if ur connection is 256 Kbps then that is a very gud speed,but if u r using 2 Mbps then that speed sux & u will have to forward ports to notice the difference..
__________


			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> now i am getting 31-33 kbps...
> 
> by doing the above step how much increase can i get ....
> 
> ...



Is ur net connection 256Kbps or 2 Mbps...If u r using 2 Mbps then the speed is not gud & if u use port forwarding the u can get anywhere between 100-200 Kbps or even more(provided enuf seeders & leechers are present)...I have a 256 Kbps connection so I get a max of 32 Kbps not more than that....


----------

